# Deflector



## Nostradoomus (Aug 8, 2020)

Having to solder my own FV-1 made it a wee bit more of a challenge but I’ve definitely improved on my SMD skills so just another chance to brush up really.

I used a Cricut to make a vinyl stencil and then etched it using salt water and electricity. I’ll do up a tutorial on my next go around, it’s really quite something! Sanded it a bit too much.

This is a great sounding reverb, not selling this one haha.


----------



## ITG6 (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks great.  I used the same etching technique on two pedals so far but they are not as dark as yours.  Look forward to seeing your tutorial.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 8, 2020)

I must have just went for a while longer haha, guess I could have painted it but that’s alright!


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 8, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Having to solder my own FV-1 made it a wee bit more of a challenge but I’ve definitely improved on my SMD skills so just another chance to brush up really.
> 
> I used a Cricut to make a vinyl stencil and then etched it using salt water and electricity. I’ll do up a tutorial on my next go around, it’s really quite something! Sanded it a bit too much.
> 
> This is a great sounding reverb, not selling this one haha.


I like what ya did there with the led. I haven’t tried etching yet. Is this reverse etched or not. I’m still trying to grasp all of it.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 8, 2020)

Top shelf from any angle. Great job!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 9, 2020)

Tidy and beautiful. Look forward to the etching tutorial!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks, that may take awhile haha

This was also the first time I used polyurethane to clear coat it...who knows how long it’ll stay on ?‍♂️


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 9, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Thanks, that may take awhile haha
> 
> This was also the first time I used polyurethane to clear coat it...who knows how long it’ll stay on ?‍♂️



any chance of a demo? I’d love to hear it.

as for poly, I use spray poly (multiple layers of matte with light sanding between) for water slide enclosures and it works pretty well, but not perfect.




the best I’ve gotten for more permanent prints are the stamps I’ve had made. They are cheap and with staz-on ink they are really nicely permanent.


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks great, I'd like more info on the etching


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> any chance of a demo? I’d love to hear it.
> 
> as for poly, I use spray poly (multiple layers of matte with light sanding between) for water slide enclosures and it works pretty well, but not perfect.
> View attachment 5788
> ...


I'd like more info on the stamps as well


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 9, 2020)

Barry said:


> I'd like more info on the stamps as well


Honestly it’s a pretty simple thing. If you go to RubberStamps.com they sell custom clear stamps for $10 a piece. You buy this clear acrylic block that they cling onto for $15, and since they are clear you just line them up over the top of the enclosure (or make a jig) and place em onto the enclosure. You could even theoretically do multiple colors, as long as you line the stamps up correctly. You could do one stamp with a border. Another stamp with one layer of color, and a third with another color layer.
Here’s a video explaining the clear stamp.


----------



## BrittHer (Feb 3, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> Having to solder my own FV-1 made it a wee bit more of a challenge but I’ve definitely improved on my SMD skills so just another chance to brush up really.
> 
> I used a Cricut to make a vinyl stencil and then etched it using salt water and electricity. I’ll do up a tutorial on my next go around, it’s really quite something! Sanded it a bit too much.
> 
> This is a great sounding reverb, not selling this one haha.


@Nostradoomus which cricut machine are you using? Would you recommend it? I'm looking for a good vinyl cutter to do some stencils myself. So far I haven't found my match. Lately cricut has been out of stock and the wait time is 3 weeks or more. Also what are you thoughts on bundles are they worth it? After searching through more than a dozen sites I've found this cricut bundle collection. It seems like a money saver. Maker or Explore which is the best one? The explore seems to be cheaper. If you have tips please share.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a Cricut joy, I’d recommend getting a bigger one . It can do 125b and 1590bb sizes, anything bigger and youre outta luck. It’s good for designs without a lot of detail and the vinyl is an excellent etch resist. I’m honestly moving away from it to a CNC Laser as I usually have more detailed designs in mind.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 4, 2021)

Which CNC laser?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 4, 2021)

One of the el cheapo Chinese ones. 3.5 or 7w, I’m going to buy powder coated enclosures or coat them myself and use the laser to burn the paint off. I know I can’t afford a proper metal etching fibre laser so it should work okay based on videos I’ve seen.


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Which CNC laser?


----------



## BPFuzz (Feb 10, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I used a Cricut to make a vinyl stencil and then etched it using salt water and electricity. I’ll do up a tutorial on my next go around, it’s really quite something! Sanded it a bit too much.


I've been curious about the cricut. My printer still leaves some pinpoint holes in the toner that lets through the etching fluid, so the idea of using vinyl stencils was intriguing for some of the simpler designs. I haven't pulled the trigger on one because i've been worried about it not being about to cut to the level of details I'd like.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 10, 2021)

It’s not the most detailed thing, it would be a huge pain to weed the vinyl if it was and probably wouldn’t be worth the time investment/frustration.


----------

